# 155gr. Gold Dot reloads



## 7mmlover (Dec 4, 2006)

Does anyone know what the factory powder, primer and claimed velocity is for the Speer 155gr. Gold Dot defense load is out of a 4" barrel? I want to load some rounds for practice and comparison as close to factory loads.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I could be wrong but doesn't Speer just make bullets and not finished ammunition?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

7mmlover said:


> Does anyone know what the factory powder, primer and claimed velocity is for the Speer 155gr. Gold Dot defense load is out of a 4" barrel? I want to load some rounds for practice and comparison as close to factory loads.
> Edit/Delete Message


I wouldn't worry to much about the powder they use and just work up some diffrent loads with diffrent powders and find what works best for your gun. Take in to consideration the legnth of your barrel. If it is fairly short work with faster burning powders. I would guess that about 60% of the charge of a P+ load in a snub nose is wasted in muzzle flash. A cronoghaph that messures bullet speed would be a great asset here. Why waste the powder if you ain't gettin no more speed!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Amazing what a search will do for you.

http://le.atk.com/Interior.asp?section=2&page=pages/ccispeer/ccispeer_GoldDot.asp

:smt1099


----------

